# Exhaust hood



## gman2431 (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking to install an exahaust hood this summer and was looking for input. First time with this and wanna do it right. 

I sketched up a quick mental image of what I plan to further explain my intentions. 

I plan to exhaust the follwing; lead melting pot, overspray from painting things and also a deep fryer. My shop serves as a butcher shop/ fish cleaning station also during seasons and we deep fry alot! 

The arrows in the diagram indicate doors that will allow me to spray directly into or suck up from the bottom for melting and so forth. 

The outside will be an insulated box with a door I can open when using and also keep some warmth in during winter. 

My main questions are does anyone see something I'm missing? Where is a good place to get a fan with good draw? 

I plan to build the unit around the fan once I get it so size is open still. 

Thanks for any help!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 30, 2015)

I would mount the fan outside. The noise from the exhaust fan in the shop at work creates a lot of noise and you can barely hear it inside the building.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2015)

I would also agree on mounting the fan outside, 

Couple things to think about, depending on how many CFM your fan will move you can actually create a vacuum inside the building and if you are using a gas heater you can pull the exhaust from the heater or furnace into the shop instead of it venting out the furnace stack. If it's a sealed high efficiency unit with external intake and exhaust then you shouldn't have to worry about it. 

If you are using it to spray under too you want enough air to move the vapors out but not too much or whatever finish you spray could just get sucked right up the exhaust instead of onto your work piece. Also- venting overspray outside is fine but I'd use some type of filter on the outside as well to catch any solids or it'll end up drifting and if it isn't something fast drying you could end up with it on things you don't want it on (I parked next to a body shop that had one of their filters out while painting a car and the shop ended up spending two days buffing yellow overspray off my black car)


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 30, 2015)

Never thought of putting the fan outside. 

The cfm thing is whats messing with me. Not quite sure of what I need. 

I won't be running it for long periods of time but when it is on I need something that will be safe. Lead poisoning isn't something I want...

Thanks for the input guys! I might have to call an hvac guy to ask about the cfm thing.


----------

